# Foamy "bubbles" in urine



## heather joy (Jul 30, 2000)

Does anyone ever experience some foam or bubbles in your urine? I noticed this a couple of months ago then it went away, then came back. I went to the doctor, thinking it was protein. He did a urine test, was negative and sent me to a urologist. To make a long story short, they were testing for a fistula. I had a ct scan and two bladder tests, one where the urologist looks at the bladder, the 2nd where they fill the bladder with contrast and x-ray. So far, everything's negative. My husband says this can just be a normal occurance, says it happens to him all the time. Do any woman experience some areas of foam (bubbles) in their urine? Thanks for the info.


----------

